# GAGGIA Baby Twin - slow water flow problem solved thanks to this great forum



## andyt (Jun 7, 2011)

I've just joined this forum and thanks to its collected wisdom I've just got my beloved Baby Twin back to working order at no cost. It was a blocked solenoid, and a quick strip down and clean out was all that was needed to get it working again. So a big thanks to those who've taken time to share their know-how. I've just done likewise in the 'spirit of reciprocity' (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Andy

We love good news stories

Glad you've now got a working machine again


----------

